# First year bow hunting and having a



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

So this is my first year now hunting and even though I haven't tagged out yet we are having a blast! On opening day we put between 23 and 26 miles on our boots. We have seen some phenomenal bucks and even a couple of elk. Today I almost had a shot on a big tall 4 point that I have been watching for months. 63 yards which is well within my range but he didn't stop long enough for me to get a clean shot off. He will live another day but hopefully me or my son can get a clean shot at him so he can come spend some time in my freezer. 
We are definitely enjoying ourselves on the mountain together!
I will keep you all posted on our progress.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

So nothing but regular old work today. But yesterday we made it back into our spot in the evening to see no bucks and only one doe. We glassed for about 2 1/2 hours and nothing. I think we bumped the big guy to the next canyon over so we'll let our spot cool down for at least a few days. On the way out we spotted a solid 3x3 hanging out with a couple of 2 points. I worked my but off to try to get in position and just as I had about 10 more yards to go until I had a clear shot my spotter tells me "sorry". Apparently there was a small buck down in the draw about 20 yards below the group I was after the he didn't see and I was busted. Oh well this deer stalking thing is pretty fun and so much more to it than riffle hunting. I'll keep updating next time I go out and hopefully have some pics to show soon!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Keep the posts coming! I love this.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

So apparently I hiked so much opening weekend that now my knee is acting up. I did a little research on it and it seems it is just from over use. Which is good because I am going to be using it tomorrow or Sunday at the latest. It's odd being so pumped to go be so patient. 
How often do all of you bowhunters go out during a normal bowhunt? Riffle is a bit different and for me over much quicker. I think when I finally do make that first kill with my bow it will mean so much more because I will have done so much more than just find where the deer were at so that I could shoot one. Well here's to hoping my knee holds up this weekend!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I certainly hope your knee heals quickly joshua, give it some rest and you should be fine. I don't know about other bow hunters, but when it was my chosen method of hunting, I was in the hills at any and every opportunity I had, until time ran out. I'm really glad you're having fun, love to see it.

Sounds like you found where some bucks hang out so maybe you can take the time to study the situation a bit more and figure out how they are moving, where they're moving from and to, when they are doing it, and set up your ambush...;-)

Anyway, keep at it, maintain the great attitude, and most importantly, have a ball! Best of luck to you!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

My granddaughter and I decided to sit on a small bowl where I have seen some smaller bucks hanging out to see if one would come in range. She did really good on the short hike in and then made herself comfortable laying on my pack playing silently on my phone. We got in position down wind behind a bush about an hour before sunset and just hung out. She normally can't sit still for five minutes but on this day on the mountain she was just content to be there and hopefully get to see a deer. Just as the sun dropped behind the mountain we peeked out from the bush to scan the hill. There was a doe about 120 yards away but no bucks. The wind stayed in our favor but we never did see any bucks come in. We watched that doe for about an hour and she never knew we were there. My granddaughter had school the next day so we didn't stay too late and I know the bucks that hang out there come from a bit of a distance away so I knew there was a good chance we wouldn't see any. So we backed out of the area and quietly started back to the car. After about 100 yards she was complaining about getting pokey stuff inside of her shoes. I ended up carrying my pack, my bow, and my granddaughter the rest of the way back to the car. Even though we didn't shoot a monster or even see a spike, we still had a great time seeing how quiet we could be while watching a single doe. I don't think I'll ever forget the time I took my granddaughter hunting and had to carry her back to the car. Great evening hunt!;-)


----------

